# Fly On the Wall?  Not Exactly.



## Markw (Jan 23, 2011)

I found this at a family member's house stuck on their window drapes.  It was dead and quite brittle.  It must have been there for a while.  C&C if you'd like.  Enjoy!

Nikon D300s
Sigma 105mm F/2.8 EX DG D Macro
SB-600
Lumiquest LQ-107 for backlight







Mark


----------



## Frequency (Jan 24, 2011)

I am not sure if the tilt is removed, the image would appear still better; your curiosity must be applauded

Regards


----------



## Markw (Jan 24, 2011)

I straightened the photo horizontally, but the vertical lines are not straight due to the fact that the focal plane and the plane that the curtain lies on are not parallel.  There is no straightening to get that one out without messing up the horizontal lines, unfortunately.  

Thank you though!
Mark


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 24, 2011)

interesting shot.  Nice job!

Regards,
Jake


----------



## Oogle (Jan 24, 2011)

Thats a pretty cool shot


----------



## Markw (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you, everyone!

Mark


----------



## Jeatley (Jan 31, 2011)

Interesting but that it is.  I dont get excited but it.  Maybe crop in a little bit.  But it is a very well composed and exposed shot.


----------



## Markw (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you..i guess...

Mark


----------

